# 10% Bodyfat



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im aiming to get down to 10% bodyfat and then try and 'clean bulk' afterwards and then strip back down and cycle it like a lot of people on here.

What Im wondering. Is 10% too low a bodyfat percentage for hypertrophy? is there an ideal bodyfat percentage range for muscle growth or is it simply a surplus of good calories and keeping the diet clean?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

No 9-10% is the range you want to stay in for best anabolic effect, higher bf % lead to many things not conclusive for muscle growth.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> No 9-10% is the range you want to stay in for best anabolic effect, higher bf % lead to many things not conclusive for muscle growth.


I have read that its higher than that. 13/17 is optimum . Thats what iron addict reckons anyhow. IIRC

I reckon it depends a lot on bodytype and weather your assisted or not.

Gotta be easier for an AAS user to build lean mass and stay lean then a natural lifter.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for replying guys!

Im a natural lifter. So should I still be able to grow with 10% bodyfat?

Im assuming just eating clean will help me to keep the BF down whilst growing?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Spartan301 said:


> Thanks for replying guys!
> 
> Im a natural lifter. So should I still be able to grow with 10% bodyfat?


I reckon it would depend on your body type mate.

Im an endo and im pretty certain i couldnt grow (at the optimum rate) and stay at 10%. Im also a natural lifter.

If your a meso or ecto you probably can stay at 10% and gain well however.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Good point Bully, i was more talking about the more assisted of trainers and no i dont mean a 6 pack of cider:beer1:


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

probably between ectomorph and mesomorph to be honest but closer to ecto.

really appreciating the help guys


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Good point Bully, i was more talking about the more assisted of trainers and no i dont mean a 6 pack of cider:beer1:


funny you mention cider, just drinking a magners now 

Gonna move onto snake bites in a bit, yummy 

Spartan.... no worries buddy


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> I have read that its higher than that. 13/17 is optimum . Thats what iron addict reckons anyhow. IIRC


I think that just makes fat people feel better about them selves,


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nytol said:


> I think that just makes fat people feel better about them selves,


Damn busted


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I think that just makes fat people feel better about them selves,


PMSL.

The flaw in the theory bully is once its diet time then the natty trainer has a longer way to get ripped and as we all know dieting for the natty guy is very catabolic so its debateable if staying leaner wouldnt add just the same if not more size once all is done and said.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

In all seriousness, I fail to see how a load of extra fat on your gut, natural or not will make you anymore anabolic, if the foods you consume are adequate.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> PMSL.
> 
> The flaw in the theory bully is once its diet time then the natty trainer has a longer way to get ripped and as we all know dieting for the natty guy is very catabolic so its debateable if staying leaner wouldnt add just the same if not more size once all is done and said.


Good point buddy.

There was a thread on iron addicts forum about this very subject, i will try and dig it out later.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree..., Can't see how muscle gain will differ tbh, eg, between 10% bf and say 17%

Just that with a lean bulk the muscle will look more impressive as theres not a layer of fat covering it...

There may well be a scientific explanation to the contraty but I don't know of one...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

We are talking whats the *optimum bodyfat* percentage for *maximum muscle gain.*

i.e, the best enviroment (bodyfat wise) that allows maximum muscle growth.

I think 10% is low . Im not saying its not possible to gain LBM and stay at 10%, but dont think its optimal. And almost certainly not for endomorphs imo.

Gear is gonna play a role here too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> We are talking whats the *optimum bodyfat* percentage for *maximum muscle gain.*
> 
> i.e, the best enviroment (bodyfat wise) that allows maximum muscle growth.
> 
> ...


That said when do bbs grow the most? Right after a show when they are super lean.

How i see it is the leaner you are the more receptive the body is like a sponge thus it uses up all the food you give it instead of hording it like a fat bitch hordes her twinkies.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> That said when do bbs grow the most? Right after a show when they are super lean.
> 
> How i see it is the leaner you are the more receptive the body is like a sponge thus it uses up all the food you give it instead of hording it like a fat bitch hordes her twinkies.


Does that sponge effect last after a show tho?

Or is it just a bouce back effect, then comes to a stand still.

Im getting deeper in here and dont really know what im talking about lol. :rolleye11

Just going but what ive read, i have no real world experience. Last time i was 10% b/f i was 15 years old lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Does that sponge effect last after a show tho?
> 
> Or is it just a bouce back effect, then comes to a stand still.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it......wasnt it about time you opened another can:beer1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Dont worry about it......wasnt it about time you opened another can:beer1:


Just cracked one open 

Gonna start an "i love this board" thread soon , do a hackskii 

:beer1::beer1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Just cracked one open
> 
> Gonna start an "i love this board" thread soon , do a hackskii
> 
> :beer1::beer1:


FOOK THAT do a reverse hackskii and blast and flame every one now that would be a good thread PMSL


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cheers guys.

Bully's comment about finding the optimum environment for muscle growth was xactl what I was trying to get at.

I appreciate it will be more difficult to hold the bodyfat down while trying to grow as a natural but like is said on here time and time again, as long as the diet is clean and the training is right I should see results.

thanks again gents


----------

